# 2009 A6 3.0T - to buy or not to buy?



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi,
The local Audi dealership is offering a 2009 A6 3.0T for sale. It's Audi certified and has less than 30K miles.

I like the car and can handle the asking price. My concern is reliability and on-going maintenance costs.

What is your advise: How reliable are these cars and will I have to spend a fortune to keep the car running?

Thanks for your insights

Michael


----------

